# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  چک کردن iframe بعد از چند ثانبه

## roomusic

سلام دوستان
یه سوال داشتم
من یه iframe تو صفحه htmlم دارم که آی دی و اسمش رو if1 گذاشتم
حالا من میخوام هر 1 ثانیه به 1 ثانیه چک کنم ببینم که آدرس iframe تغییر کرده یا نه
من برای بررسی آدرس از این کد استفاده میکنم
حالا نمیدونم درسته یا نه :

if(if1.location.href=='Address'){alert('1');} else {alert('2');} ; return false;

البته من میخوام که اگه آدرس درست بود پیغام 1 و اگه اصلا اوون آدرس نبود پیغام 2 رو نشون بده

خیلییی ممنونتون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------

